# The best 3HP router for a table: one of two



## mammy (Mar 26, 2007)

Folks, i need you! Having trouble deciding between 2 routers: Bosch 1619, Milwaukee 5625. I dropped the PC 7518 from the list only because I'm trying to avoid the $300 lift expense and the other two seem to have adequate lift mechanisms built in. Although not quite as convenient as a lift I can't justify the extra expense. It'll be mounted to a table nearly all of the time. I'll use a smaller/lighter router for handheld.

The plunge-type of the 1619 seems less than ideal than the 5625 fixed base but I haven't heard too many negatives about using a 1619 in a table. Around the forums the 5625 seems to be more loved and used in a table and the 1619 gets less attention for a table mounted use but it has several features the 5625 doesn't have: 2.75" cut depth (vs. 1.75" for the 5625), spins down to 8k for larger bits (vs only 10k for 5625), self-releasing collet for one wrench bit removal and it has a plunge if I ever do need it.

Anyone out there with experience with these? Gulp!

TIA,
Michael


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael, you already got an answer to this in your other posting.


----------

